# Crawfish Bisque (sans the stuffed shells....)



## indaswamp (Jun 11, 2021)

Crawfish Bisque is an icon dish of South Louisiana....usually made in the months of May and June. Think crab cakes but made with course ground crawfish tail meat instead; and in a brown gravy. It is usually stuffed into cleaned large crawfish head shells. I forgo the stuffing and make small boullettes with the meat paste. The stew is eaten over rice. I cooked a big pot tonight in preparation for an up coming fishing trip; my buddy in Kansas is coming down at the end of June. This will be supper one night at the camp. The recipe is at the begining of the post, click on the link.


First I ground 3# of crawfish tail meat and made the meat stuffing. Everything in a bowl to mix...






Making the boullettes (balls)...





The gravy...





All inda pot....


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 11, 2021)

Dang.. this sounds delicious!


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 11, 2021)

I would eat that ... thanks for sharing


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm not much for fishing (never had the patience for it), but I'd sign onto the fishing trip for a bowl or two of that!
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 11, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Dang.. this sounds delicious!


Thanks kilo....if you like crawfish-its pretty dang good!



zippy12 said:


> I would eat that ... thanks for sharing


Thanks zippy! 



JLeonard said:


> I'm not much for fishing (never had the patience for it), but I'd sign onto the fishing trip for a bowl or two of that!
> Jim


Ha! Fishing is usually fairly steady when reef fishing offshore. We've been hosting these guys for 8 years...it's an annual trip I look forward to. Good food, good friends....and hopefully good weather. That is what we need to have good fishing. Gotta be able to go out to catch 'em.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 11, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks kilo....if you like crawfish-its pretty dang good!



Well.. I did invent a Crawfish and Andouille Sausage Hashbrown Casserole so I guess I like them well enough! Haha


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 11, 2021)

That looks good. How about some more details, like a Recipe? Locally, I could sub some Shrimp or Scallops...JJ


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 11, 2021)

Looks super tasty to this mountain boy. Any details you can share?


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 11, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> That looks good. How about some more details, like a Recipe? Locally, I could sub some Shrimp or Scallops...JJ


JJ- 
Shrimp or scallops would work, but I do not suggest using Chinese imported crawfish. No telling what is in the crawfish as they do not have strict EPA rules like we do and pollution is rampant in China.



SmokinEdge said:


> Looks super tasty to this mountain boy. Any details you can share?


Thanks guys...the recipe link is in the post...click on Crawfish Bisque...


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 12, 2021)

looks pretty tasty!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 12, 2021)

indaswamp
 , I could definitely eat a bowl of that.  



chef jimmyj said:


> That looks good. How about some more details, like a Recipe? Locally, I could sub some Shrimp or Scallops...JJ


Chef JJ, shrimp will work. I do something very similar and I call them shrimp balls, but I deep fry them and spoon tomato gravy over them instead of the balls cooking in the gravy. All served over a bed of rice.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 12, 2021)

Dang you making me want to come to Louisiana!  Always wanted to go.  That looks great.  I think I need to book a fishing trip.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 12, 2021)

That looks great!



indaswamp said:


> Shrimp or scallops would work, but I do not suggest using Chinese imported crawfish. No telling what is in the crawfish as they do not have strict EPA rules like we do and pollution is rampant in China.



I'm thinking lobster would work well too.Even though its gone up in price its still relatively affordable around here especially when you get it wholesale.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 12, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> looks pretty tasty!


Thanks jim!



GonnaSmoke said:


> indaswamp
> , I could definitely eat a bowl of that.
> 
> 
> Chef JJ, shrimp will work. I do something very similar and I call them shrimp balls, but I deep fry them and spoon tomato gravy over them instead of the balls cooking in the gravy. All served over a bed of rice.


Thanks GS! 



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Dang you making me want to come to Louisiana!  Always wanted to go.  That looks great.  I think I need to book a fishing trip.


Thanks Brain! Venice is the spot....I can recommend a guide.



normanaj said:


> That looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking lobster would work well too.Even though its gone up in price its still relatively affordable around here especially when you get it wholesale.


Thanks Norman! Lobster would be divine in this dish!


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 12, 2021)

Looks amazing!! I love crawfish etouffee and I’m sure I’d love this!!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 12, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Looks amazing!! I love crawfish etouffee and I’m sure I’d love this!!


Thanks jcam! I normally make a seafood (frog leg, shrimp, crawfish and crab) etouffee for when they come down but decided to switch it up and make a bisque.


----------

